# Tuesday Only: Very Nice Keyboard (Daily Deal)



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Microsoft Universal Mobile Keyboard for iPad, iPhone, Android devices, and Windows tablets

This is a Daily Deal at Amazon today. I can personally attest to it being a very nice keyboard. It is very portable, shorter than an Ipad, connects with Fire, Apple, and Android and comes with a case that will hold your tablet while typing. We love it!

_Edited to add KB link and image. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Pickett!  Looks good!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, mine will be here Thursday and will be very useful on our trip to New York!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's cute . . . and a good price!


----------

